# Any interest in a Ruger 454 Casull?



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought this back in late Jan early Feb when it looked as though I was headed to Kodiak for a few years for work. Unfortunately things didn't quite work out and I wont be needing this beast for anything down this way. Well, I suppose I could but I have my eyes on other things now. It handles everything I have shot out of it just great, even the 375Gr +P Bear Stopper loads. (had to satisfy my curiosity of what I was in store for right?) but like I said it shoots awesome, esp for the short 2.5 version it is. I thought it would buck like all HE** but it really doesn't. It also will accept the 45 Colt ammo. This is what I have shot out of it mostly while getting to know the feel of it. Its in excellent shape. Comes wit original box and paperwork. Asking 900$. Ill post some pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Wish it was in my budget! That is a sweet gun. My buddy has one and it’s a blast.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

SOLD!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd love it and that is a great price but I am afraid that it would turn into a safe queen. 

I almost have to force myself to take one of my .44mags out to shoot.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

A few pics.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Great weapon! I'd be all over it if it had the 6" barrel. I know the Alaskan in for carrying, hence, the short barrel. I'd like to take a Bear with a handgun and the 454 is a fantastic choice. I'm sure you wont be hanging on to it for long. Great gun, and price!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

SOLD!


----------

